# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  टीम इंडिया फिर से बनी वर्ल्ड चैंपियन

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*.कप्तान उनमुक्त चंद के बेहतरीन शतक और समित पटेल के नाबाद अर्धशतक के दम पर टीम इंडिया ने अंडर-19 वर्ल्डकप का खिताब अपने नाम किया। फाइनल मुकाबले में ऑस्ट्रेलिया द्वारा दिए 226 रन के लक्ष्य को भारतीय बल्लेबाजों  ने 47.4 ओवरों में ही हासिल कर लिया। कप्तान उनमुक्त चंद 111 और समित पटेल 62 रन बना कर नाबाद रहे।**समित पटेल ने टर्नर के ओवर की चौथी गेंद पर चौका लगा कर टीम को जीत दिलाई। 

टीम इंडिया को दूसरा झटका गुरिंदर संधू ने बाबा अपराजित को टर्नर के हाथों लपकवा कर आउट किया। अपराजित 5 चौकों की मदद से 33 रन बना कर आउट हुए। आउट होने से पहले बाबा और उनमुक्त चंद के बीच 73 रन की पार्टनरशिप हुई।

भारत का पहला विकेट 2 रन के योग पर गिरा। ओपनर प्रशांत चोपड़ा को स्टीकीटी ने आउट किया। वे खाता भी नहीं खोल सके। 

226 रन का टार्गेट

विलियम बोसिस्टो के नाबाद अर्धशतक के दम पर ऑस्ट्रेलिया ने भारत के सामने 226 रन का लक्ष्य रखा है।

टोनी आयरलैंड स्टेडियम में हो रहे खिताबी मुकाबले में ऑस्ट्रेलिया ने टॉस हार कर पहले बल्लेबाजी करते हुए 8 विकेट पर 225 रन बनाए। कप्तान बोसिस्टो 87 रन बना कर नाबाद रहे। एजे टर्नर ने 43 और ट्रेविस हेड ने 37 रन की उपयोगी पारी खेली। भारत के लिए संदीप शर्मा ने 54 रन दे कर 4 विकेट चटकाए। रविकांत और अपराजित को 1-1 विकेट मिला।*

----------


## ingole

> *.कप्तान उनमुक्त चंद के बेहतरीन शतक और समित पटेल के नाबाद अर्धशतक के दम पर टीम इंडिया ने अंडर-19 वर्ल्डकप का खिताब अपने नाम किया। फाइनल मुकाबले में ऑस्ट्रेलिया द्वारा दिए 226 रन के लक्ष्य को भारतीय बल्लेबाजों  ने 47.4 ओवरों में ही हासिल कर लिया। कप्तान उनमुक्त चंद 111 और समित पटेल 62 रन बना कर नाबाद रहे।**समित पटेल ने टर्नर के ओवर की चौथी गेंद पर चौका लगा कर टीम को जीत दिलाई। 
> 
> टीम इंडिया को दूसरा झटका गुरिंदर संधू ने बाबा अपराजित को टर्नर के हाथों लपकवा कर आउट किया। अपराजित 5 चौकों की मदद से 33 रन बना कर आउट हुए। आउट होने से पहले बाबा और उनमुक्त चंद के बीच 73 रन की पार्टनरशिप हुई।
> 
> भारत का पहला विकेट 2 रन के योग पर गिरा। ओपनर प्रशांत चोपड़ा को स्टीकीटी ने आउट किया। वे खाता भी नहीं खोल सके। 
> 
> 226 रन का टार्गेट
> 
> विलियम बोसिस्टो के नाबाद अर्धशतक के दम पर ऑस्ट्रेलिया ने भारत के सामने 226 रन का लक्ष्य रखा है।
> ...



*विश्व चेम्पियन बनने की बधाई हो दोस्त.................*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

उन्मुक्त चंद की बेहतरीन पारी के दम पर टीम इंडिया ने अंडर-19 वर्ल्ड कप का खिताब अपने नाम किया।ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ हुए खिताबी मुकाबले में जूनियर भारतीय टीम 6 विकेट से विजयी रही। कप्तान उन्मुक्त को मैन ऑफ द मैच चुना गया। उन्होंने नाबाद 111 रन की कप्तानी पारी खेली।टीम इंडिया की फाइनल जीत के हीरो जरूर उन्मुक्त रहे, लेकिन इस टूर्नामेंट ने इंडियन क्रिकेट को पांच नए सितारे भी दिए।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

बाबा अपराजित - चेन्नई का यह ऑलराउंडर टीम इंडिया के लिए वरदान साबित हुआ। अपराजित ने अपनी बल्लेबाजी और गेंदबाजी दोनों से सभी को प्रभावित किया। उन्होंने इस टूर्नामेंट में खेले 6 मैचों में एक अर्धशतक समेत 171 रन बनाए। इसके अलावा उन्होंने 5 विकेट भी चटकाए। अंडर-19 वर्ल्ड कप के वार्म अप मैच में अफगानिस्तान के खिलाफ उन्होंने 83 रन की पारी खेली और एक विकेट चटकाया था। इससे पहले कुआलालुंपुर में हुए यूथ वनडे सीरीज में उन्होंने दो अर्धशतक लगाए थे और साथ ही तीन विकेट भी झटके थे। पाकिस्तान के खिलाफ खेली 90 रन की पारी उनका अब तक का बेस्ट परफॉर्मेंस रहा। इस मैच में उन्होंने एक विकेट भी लिया था।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

समित पटेल - अहमदाबाद के समित पटेल ने अपनी बल्लेबाजी से सभी को प्रभावित किया। उन्होंने 59.33 की बेहतरीन एवरेज से 178 रन बनाए। इसमें दो अर्धशतक शामिल रहे। पटेल की विकेटकीपिंग भी टीम इंडिया की जीत में अहम रही। उन्होंने टूर्नामेंट में 13 कैच लपके और 1 स्टंपिंग को अंजाम दिया।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कमाल पासी - पंजाब के कमाल पासी ने बेहतरीन प्रदर्शन किया। उन्होंने पांच मैचों में 15.20 की औसत से 10 विकेट चटकाए। वेस्ट इंडीज के खिलाफ क्वार्टर फाइनल मुकाबले में उन्होंने नाबाद 24 रन की आतिशी पारी भी खेली थी। अमृतसर, पंजाब के रहने वाले कमाल को दूसरे कपिल देव के रूप में देखा जा रहा है। गेंदबाजी ऑलराउंडर के तौर पर उभर रहे इस क्रिकेटर ने श्रीलंका के खिलाफ वार्म अप मैच में 3 विकेट झटक कर अपनी उपयोगिता साबित की थी। इससे पहले ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ यूथ वनडे में उन्होंने 41 रन की पारी खेली थी और 1 विकेट भी चटकाया था।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

संदीप शर्मा - पटियाला, पंजाब के इस युवा क्रिकेटर ने टूर्नामेंट में 15.75 की बेहतरीन औसत से सर्वाधिक 12 विकेट चटकाए। उनका बेस्ट परफॉर्मेंस फाइनल में देखने को मिला, जहां उन्होंने 54 रन दे कर 4 विकेट चटकाए। नवंबर 2011 में डेब्यू करने वाले संदीप का बॉलिंग एक्शन प्रवीण कुमार से मिलता जुलता है। संदीप गेंद को हवा में मूव करवाने में सक्षम हैं और उनका पूरा फोकस लाइन और लेंथ पर रहता है। संदीप 2010 की अंडर-19 वर्ल्ड कप टीम का भी हिस्सा रह चुके हैं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

रविकांत सिंह - कोलकाता, बंगाल के इस मध्यम तेज गेंदबाज ने वर्ल्ड कप में अपनी गेंदबाजी से सभी को प्रभावित किया। उन्होंने टूर्नामेंट में 14.91 की सर्वश्रेष्ठ औसत से 12 विकेट चटकाए। पापुआ न्यू गिनी टीम के खिलाफ ग्रुप मैच में उन्होंने 21 रन देकर 5 विकेट चटकाए थे।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## ramsingh111

भारत  को 
*वर्ल्ड चैंपियन*बनना की हर्दिके सुब्कामना

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> भारत  को 
> *वर्ल्ड चैंपियन*
> 
> 
> 
> बनना की हर्दिके सुब्कामना


*वर्ल्ड चैंपियन*
.........................................

----------

